# Rotary table for pm932



## Rex1954 (Oct 18, 2013)

Any suggestions on what size rotary table is a good fit for the pm932. Mill?


----------



## darkzero (Oct 19, 2013)

6" would be a good size, I wouldn't go bigger than 8", anything larger is probably too large.


----------



## Rex1954 (Oct 26, 2013)

Thanks for the information...


----------



## Ray C (Oct 26, 2013)

I have a 6" rotary table (on a PM45 -same size table as a 932) and find it to be the perfect size.  The table slots match nicely with the bolt holes...

Ray


----------



## Pacer (Oct 26, 2013)

I just spent the day helping a friend set up his brand new PM932 (damn nice machine by the way!) and an 8" table definitely would be crowding that table -- a 6" should do nicely.


----------



## Rex1954 (Oct 27, 2013)

Thanks for the input guys... I just get my 932 up on the stand yesterday evening.. Starting to clean it up and get it dialed in.  Once I get all the tooling I need I think it's going to serve my purpose just fine..


----------

